# austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.



## maritim (9. März 2011)

hallo ihr lieben freunde aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft,

die preise für unser bisheriges vlies haben sich nicht negativ verändert und sie werden sich mit etwas glück sogar nochmal für uns verbessern.

stillstand bedeutet rückschritt.
im letzten jahr haben 4 leute ein neues vlies getestet, was sehr gute eigenschaften gezeigt hat.
es handelt sich um ein vernadeltes polyester-vlies mit 60gramm, was nicht stark thermisch verfestigt wurde. dadurch ist das vlies dicker / flauschiger und es bildet sich ein wunderschöner filterkuchen.

einige von euch bekommen bei mit der  april-sammelbestellung  eine vliesrolle die sie ausprobieren können. 
bitte legt das neue vlies *erst* ein, wenn vom bisherigen vlies* zwei rollen* durch gelaufen sind und  *stabile wetterverhältnisse* herrschen.
*nur so habt ihr einen vergleich zum bisherigen vlies*. wenn alle das vlies als super bewerten , werden wir das vlies in der einkaufsgemeinschaft mit aufnehmen.

in diesem fred können wir uns dann über die gemachten erfahrungen austauschen.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (9. März 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

ps.

interessante links in diesem forum für user die *nicht* in der vlies einkaufsgemeinschaft sind und die etwas zum thema vlies lesen und schreiben möchten.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28764/?q=einkaufsgemeinschaft
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29772<br />
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25129/?q=einkaufsgemeinschaft


----------



## maritim (10. März 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

wegen der vielen anfragen aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft noch einige infos.

bei dem neuen vlies handelt es sich *nicht* um ein gratismuster.
wenn ihr bei der april-sammelbestellung zb. 6 rollen bestellt habt, dann bekommt ihr 5 rollen von dem bisherigen vlies und 1 rolle von dem vlies was noch in der testphase ist.

*
vorgeschichte 2010:*
im letzten jahr hatten wir vom lieferanten ein vlies-muster bekommen,  was von einigen aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft getestet wurde.
von den paar leuten die es getestet haben, gab es zum größten teil sehr positive berichte.

*
ausführlicher test 2011:*
wir wollen auf nummer sicher gehen und noch mehr erfahrungsberichte zu dem vlies bekommen. 
für einen weiteren test wurden nochmal 10 leute aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft rausgesucht die stabile verhältnisse beim vliesverbrauch haben. 

*erste vermutungen:*
unsere vermutung nach den ersten testergebnis aus 2010  ist, das wir zukünftig beide vliese in der einkaufsgemeinschaft haben werden.

bei der auswahl welches vlies man nimmt, werden in zukunft  folgende punkte für euch entscheidend sein um das absolute optimum herauszuholen:
durchflussmenge vom vliesfilter im bezug auf die teichgröße.
fadenalgenaufkommen.
anzahl der fische und futtermenge. 
außenteich oder ih.

:beten:beten *vergesst bitte nicht:beten:beten, das unser bisheriges vlies ein absolutes spitzenprodukt ist. * 
wie ihr selber wisst, ist die filterleistung , standzeit  hervorragend und auch der preis ist unschlagbar günstig.  
aus dem oben genanten grund wird das von uns neu entdeckte vlies beim testen keinen leichten stand haben.


----------



## maritim (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo ihr lieben,

heute wurde uns mitgeteilt, das die vlies-sammelbestellung diese woche freitag eintreffen wird.
am wochenende werden wir mit freiwilligen helfern aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft  alles verpacken und für den hermes-versand vorbereiten.
da unser kleiner hermes-shop mit den vielen paketen etwas überfordert ist, müssen wir die paketabgabe auf nächste woche montag und dienstag verteilen.

bis spätestens ende nächster woche müsste hermes mit den paketen bei euch vor der tür stehen.

diejenigen die ihr vlies selber abholen , möchten sich bitte zu einer terminvereinbarung mit mir verbindung setzen.

*wichtiger hinweis:*

sollte euer vlies vor ende nächster woche ausgehen, dann können wir euch vorab eine rolle vlies aus unseren privaten beständen zukommen lassen.
bitte schreibt uns an, wenn ihr vorab eine rolle vlies zur überbrückung benötigt.


gruß peter


----------



## koifan11 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Zusammen, 

für alle die leider nicht mit in der Einkaufsgemeinschaft sind seht mal bei Ebay nach http://cgi.ebay.de/Vlies-Rolle-30cm...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cb6b0cc7d, Achtung dies soll keine Werbung sein!!! Bin beim stöbern drauf gestoßen und dachte das ist echt nen super Preis. 

LG Koifan


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo koifan, 

habe mir gerade mal den link angeschaut.
für denjenigen der vielleicht nicht so viel ahnung vom vlies hat, erscheint der preis auf den ersten blick günstig.
bedingt durch die geringe grammzahl und der struktur vom vlies, rauscht das vlies ohne ende durch .
hinzu kommt noch , das die filterleistung nicht so optimal ist.

lieber etwas mehr für ein vernünftiges vlies ausgeben was von der grammzahl höher ist und wo die vliesstruktur besser ist.
ein hochwertiges vlies ist vom verbrauch, filterleistung und sogar von den kosten günstiger, weil man weniger vlies verbraucht.


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

ps.

danke das du den link rausgesucht hast! wollte nicht, das es abwertend rüber kommt, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hi,
kann ich Peter nur beipflichten. Das Vlies rast durch den Filter und der Teich wirkt schmutzig. Davon hab ich 2 Rollen (zum Glück für Lau) durch. 30 Meter am Tag waren da nichts.

Man spart also rein gar nichts


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

ein hallo an alle aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft,

die spedition kam  früher als vom lieferanten avisiert:evil  und darum mussten wir in einer spontanen abendlichen aktion früher als geplant mit dem verpacken beginnen. 
alle pakete sind  heute morgen mit dem götterboten hermes auf die reise gegangen.
sollte euer vlies bis nächste woche dienstag nicht bei euch eintreffen, dann meldet euch bitte bei uns, wir schauen dann unter der hermes-sendenummer nach, wo euer vlies steckt.

wichtiger hinweis:
alle haben eine rolle von dem neuen vlies bekommen, was wir im vergangenen jahr entdeckt haben. 
in dem paket das mit einem roten stern versehen ist findet ihr eine rolle von dem neuen vlies.
an der vliesrolle ist ein umschlag angebracht und darin findet ihr alle wichtigen infos zu dem vlies das getestet werden soll.

nun noch eine riesenbitte an euch! bitte tragt euch in diese verbrauchsliste ein. 
wir finden es total schade, das diese liste so wenig genutzt wird. erst haben alle nach so einer liste geschrien und dann trägt sich kaum jemand ein. 


noch ein dickes danke an die freiwilligen helfer  heike,günter und hans, die bei der organisation, verpackung und versand von der sammelbestellung im april geholfen haben.


----------



## sante (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

einen großen dank auch von mir, die ihr euch so viel mühe macht und eure zeit opfert.  toll


----------



## koihobby (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Tolle Initiative!


----------



## maritim (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

ich mach mal den anfang.

da ich schon ein paar testergebnisse vom nvs 60 vlies kenne, was im letzten jahr von paar leuten aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft geteste wurde, habe ich mir gleich paar vliesrollen bei der april-sammelbestellung mitbestellt.


*momentane situation:*
der kleine smartpond eco ist über den winter gelaufen und läuft seid paar wochen mit voller(ca.8m³ bis 9m³ die stunde) durchflussmenge.
die fadenalgen sind wie jedes jahr fast alle verschwunden, was ein zeichen ist, das der biologische teil vom filter sowie der pflanzenfilter fleisig am arbeiten ist.


*werde meinen test wie folgt aufbauen:*
ich werde immer 2 wochen das neue nvs 60 vlies und das bestehende nv 40 vlies im wechsel laufen lassen.
werde regelmäßig über meine erfahrung berichten.

*hier der erste 48 stunden kurzbericht von april 2011*

am morgen vom 08.04.2011 war die nv 40 vliesrolle aufgebraucht und ich habe das nvs 60 vlies eingelegt, was nun ausführlich von mir getestet wird.
die ersten 24 stunden war der verbrauch 4x höheren als beim nv 40 vlies.:shock
weitere 24 stunden später hatte ich mit dem nvs 60 vlies, mit 2,5 meter pro tag den gleichen verbrauch wie beim nv 40 vlies.
das wasser war vorher schon kristallklar aber nach den 48 stunden wo das neue nvs 60 vlies drin ist, wurde das wasser nochmal etwas brillanter.

der aufbau vom nvs 60 vlies vermittelt den eindruck einer mehrlagigen  struktur und der schmodder sammelt sich schön im vlies. an der oberfläche bildet sich ein schöner filterkuchen. durch die lockere struktur ist nicht so viel wasser im verbrauchten vlies und es trocknet schneller ab.

bin mal auf die erfahrungsberichte, der anderen tester gespannt. da ich selber so gut wie keine fadenalgen im teich habe, bin ich besonders auf die tests gespannt, wie sich das nvs 60 vlies bei fadenalgen verhält.


----------



## maritim (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo,

hat keiner von euch, das nvs 60 vlies am laufen


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo ihr lieben,

leider gab es zwei leute aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft, die bei der letzten sammelbestellung ihr vlies auf den letzten drücker bestellt haben. 
auf treu und glauben haben wir ausnahmsweise die vliesrollen ohne vorkasse mitbestellt. 
trotz mehrmaligen versprechen wurde uns das geld nicht überwiesen.evil:evil
wir haben uns von den unzuverlässigen mitgliedern getrennt. 

wenn noch jemand *aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft* vor der nächsten sammelbestellung vlies braucht ,dann soll er sich bei seinem ansprechpartner melden.

folgende mengen vom nv 40 stehen zur verfügung:
8 vliesrollen  500mm x 100m 
6 vliesrollen  750mm x 100m


----------



## sante (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

 hab heute das neue vlies eingelegt.

fadenalgen hab ich nur ein paar an den wänden ansonsten keine. das wasser ist eigendlich jetzt schon klar.

bin schon mal gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## maritim (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo jens,

endlich schreibt mal jemand etwas zum neuen testvlies

freue mich schon auf dein testergebnis.

mein eigenes testergebnis der vergangenen wochen und ein paar andere ergebnisse von vliesfilterfreunden die nicht im forum vertreten sind, werde ich bald einstellen.
wollte erstmal abwarten, bis paar user aus dem forum ihre erfahrungswerte eingestellt haben.


----------



## sante (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

Das neue Vlies (nvs 60) ist jetzt 5 Tage bei mir im einsatz.

Ich bin wirklich überrascht und zwar positiv. 

Ich hab zwar jetzt noch nicht so die Erfahrung mit Vliesfilter (ist mein erstes Jahr) aber mein erster eindruck ist sehr gut. 

Jetzt zu meinen ersten ergebnissen 4.80m in 5 Tagen.toll

Der Vlieser ist ein Mamo 500 und wird mit ca. 13000 L die stunde gefahren (ausgelietert hatte ich mal im März).

Hier mal die ganze " Ausbeute " .

 

Es bildet sich auch ein schöner Filterkuchen .

   Hab hier mal versucht ihn anzuheben. 

Das ist der Mamo.

     und mal ein Bild vom Wasser, der kleine in der mitte ist bei 2,5m.     .


----------



## svendunja (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hi jens

ds hört sich ja vielversprechend an . ich hab ja uch einen 500er mamo nutze aber noch das 40er. hast du das 40 auch schon genommen wie ist da der vergleich.

@ martin

gibt es das 60 im sommer schon zum bestellen oder erst nächstes jahr


mfg
sven


----------



## maritim (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

@ sante

hallo jens,

danke für deinen tollen beitrag, den du mit einer super bilddokumentation hinterlegt hast.
der filterkuchen ist der knaller.
die brillanz vom wasser spricht  ware bände.

deine ersten erfahrungen decken sich mit meiner eigenen erfahrung und von anderen vliesfilter-freunden aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft.
erfahrungsgemäß wird der verbrauch sogar nochmal etwas runter gehen.

@ svendunja

hallo sven,

hattest du keine testrolle vom nvs 60 bekommen? normal hat doch jeder bei der april-sammelbestellung eine rolle bekommen.

nun zu deiner frage:

70% haben das nvs 60 testvlies was sie im april bekommen haben, noch nicht am laufen.
wenn alle ergebnisse vorliegen und der größte teil damit zufrieden ist, werden wir das 
nvs 60 zusätzlich in der einkaufsgemeinschaft aufnehmen. 
bei der kommenden  juli-sammelbestellung kann dann jeder sein  lieblingsvlies bestellen
ich persönlich werde mit beiden vliessorten arbeiten.


----------



## sante (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hi sven,

das nv 40 hatte ich auch schon am laufen vom 16.04.- 5,5, aber ein richtiger vergleich, na ja weiß nicht da war das wasser noch nicht sooo sauber. aber ich meine schon das es ein tick klarer geworden ist durch das neue testvlies. auf alle fälle ist der filterkuchen wesendlich besser als wie beim nv 40.


----------



## maritim (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> hi sven,
> 
> auf alle fälle ist der filterkuchen wesendlich besser als wie beim nv 40.



hallo jens,


momentan fahre ich beide vliese im wöchentlichen wechsel, um einen realen test zu fahren.
der filterkuchen ist bei beiden vliesen hervorragend ( meiner meinung nach fast gleich)
das wasser wird nach meiner meinung noch einen hauch brillanter.
der verbrauch ist beim nvs 60 etwas geringer und ich bilde mir ein, das der schmutz  im flauschigen vlies besser eingelagert wird.
das nvs 60 lagert nicht so viel wasser ein und trocknet sehr schnell ab.

bin momentan immer das vlies am trocknen und ermittele welches vlies mehr schmutz aufnimmt.


----------



## svendunja (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> @ svendunja
> 
> hallo sven,
> 
> hattest du keine testrolle vom nvs 60 bekommen? normal hat doch jeder bei der april-sammelbestellung eine rolle bekommen.



hatte kein testvlies bekommen da du mir von einem anderen midglied vorher erst 8 rollen besorgt hattest. da braucht ich auch keins mehr im april. im juli bin ich aber dabei. 

wenn ich mir denn filterkuchen anschau bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf was das neue vliess bei mir bringt.

mfg
sven


----------



## michag (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo jens,
> 
> 
> momentan fahre ich beide vliese im wöchentlichen wechsel, um einen realen test zu fahren.
> ...



Hi ,
und bist schon zu einem Ergebnis gekommen ? Ich Teste ja noch


----------



## maritim (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hi,

natürlich habe ich ein gut dokumentiertes ergebnis und einen sehr genauen testbericht von zwei anderen mitgliedern.

aber ich stelle die ergebnisse erst ein, wenn sich mal paar leute erbarmen und über ihren test berichten.
frage mich nur, warum keiner was schreibt. wir haben eine palette mit dem nvs 60 an die mitglieder verteilt.


----------



## michag (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

zur Info,meine Rolle nvs 60 ist alle...........aber habe leider Probleme am Teich unter anderem Medikamenten zugabe....PH teilweise bei 8,7 Algen exlodiert !!!!!!!!!!!! Denke aber das mir das 60 besser gefällt........Vlies ist nicht so Nass und ich würde sagen der Filterkuchen sieht noch besser aus........achso 1/3 Wasserwechsel war auch noch dabei.


----------



## sante (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

mein testvlies läuft noch. 
hatte aber vergangene woche einen gering größeren vlies verbrauch.


----------



## maritim (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> wichtiger hinweis:
> alle haben eine rolle von dem neuen vlies bekommen, was wir im vergangenen jahr entdeckt haben.
> in dem paket das mit einem *roten* stern versehen ist findet ihr eine rolle von dem neuen vlies.
> an der vliesrolle ist ein umschlag angebracht und darin findet ihr alle *wichtigen infos* zu dem vlies das getestet werden soll.
> ...





maritim schrieb:


> wegen der vielen anfragen aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft noch einige infos.
> 
> bei dem neuen vlies handelt es sich *nicht* um ein gratismuster.
> wenn ihr bei der april-sammelbestellung zb. 6 rollen bestellt habt, dann bekommt ihr 5 rollen von dem bisherigen vlies und 1 rolle von dem vlies was noch in der testphase ist.




hallo,

es wurde  eine volle palette von dem nvs 60 bei der letzten sammelbestellung an die mitglieder der einkaufsgemeinschaft verteilt.

bis dato gibt es nur 6  testberichte zum nvs 60. :evil
wir können unmöglich von den freiwilligen helfern verlangen, die schon genügend ihrer freizeit für die vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft opfern, das sie jedem hinterher laufen das er seine testergebnisse einstellt.
aus diesem grund werden wir uns nicht länger mit dem nvs 60 beschäftigen und *keine *weiteren neuen vliese testen. wir bleiben bei unserem nv 40 , womit auch alle zufrieden sind.

ist eigentlich ein trauriges bild!:evil alle wollen gute preise aber beteiligen sich nicht mal an diesem fred, den wir extra aufgemacht haben, damit wir uns untereinander austauschen können.

wenn es so weiter geht, das die meisten nur  von den  günstigen preisen partizipieren wollen und nichts dafür tun wollen,:evil dann stellt sich die frage ob wir nicht besser die private vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft auflösen sollten.


----------



## thomas2 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

sorry- Du hast natürlich recht. 
Ich für meine Person muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich derzeit heftig mit einem Hauskauf, mit der Planung von zwei Umzügen und nicht öffentlich genannten anderen Sachen beschäftigt bin. :friede
So habe ich noch nicht das Vlies ausgepackt und getestet. Ich sehe meine Jungs leider selber kaum.

ABER ich verspreche, dass ich das beim nächsten Rollentausch nachholen werde! 

Bitte nicht böse bleiben, wir werden uns bessern :beten


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Rayman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

so hab mich jetzt auch hier angemeldet.

Das neue  Vlies kommt als nächstes in den Filter.

Ich wollte erst ein paar andere Rollen durchlassen, damit das Testergbniss nicht verfälscht wird.

Gebe sofort bescheid wenn das neue Vlies eingesetzt ist und ich die ersten Erkentnisse habe.

Gruß


----------



## hermann01 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

hätte auch gerne das neue Vlies getestet aber für mich war ja leider keins da aber die ergebnisse der anderen würde mich auch sehr interressieren da ich vorher auch ein 60 gramm Vlies benutzt habe.

LG

Hermann


----------



## sante (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

bin gerade wieder nach hause gekommen und das neue vlies läuft immer noch. 
nach ersten augenschein ist der verbrauch auch wieder zurück gegangen.
wenn es mal aufhört zu regnen mach ich mal paar neue bilder.


----------



## Karl der Koi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,maritim

will ja nicht stenkern, aber was hast Du denn gedacht. Ihr habt damals extrem stark in sämmtlichen Foren für die Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft geworben. Ist auch völlig ok.
Habt mit Billigpreisen um Euch geschmissen. Auch ok.
Aber dann wundert Ihr Euch über Eure eigenen Mitglieder, und das so wenige sich an seriösen Tests beteiligen und die meißten nur den billigen Preis haben wollen. 

Das ist in meinen Augen" blauäugig " . Sorry, tut mir leid wenn ich es so hart sage. Aber das war doch vorauszusehen.
Tests erfordern Geld bzw. Zeit. Zumindest beim Aufzeichnen und Dokumentieren der Ergebnisse. Und da liegt der Knackpunkt. Faßt 80% sehen immer nur , wie komme ich am günstigsten an was rann. Ist leider so. Mal einwenig über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Fehlanzeige.Und genau so ist das jetzt auch in Eurer Einkaufsgemeinschaft. Leider.

Wie gesagt , ich will hier keinem zu Nahe treten, aber wenn ich die Vorteile einer Einkaufsgemeinschaft schon nutze, sollte ich auch ein bisschen dafür tun. ( meine damit Eure inaktiven Mitglieder ) 
Aber leider habe ich solch Sachen auch schon zu Genüge durch . 

Wünsche Euch , daß Ihr Euch da wieder besser zusammenrauft, denn interessant sind solch breite Tests immer.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## sante (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

da es ja aufgehört zu regnen hab ich mal heute wieder Vlies abgeschnitten.
mein erster augenschein hat mich doch geteuscht. (brauch vieleicht doch ne brille)

das "neue" vlies ist jetzt genau wieder eine woche, also 7 tage durchgelaufen.
der verbrauch war genau 22m. 

 

der filterkuchen ist auch nicht ganz so dick wie beim ersten mal.
wieso keine ahnung.
vieleicht hat einer ein tip für mich.


 

die fadenalgen die letztens noch am rand vorhanden waren sind fast verschwunden und nur noch ein kleiner grüner belag ist auf der folie noch zu sehen.

werde heut abend oder morgen dann wieder eine neue rolle einlegen, diesmal dann das 40 iger vlies.

Ich werd auf jeden fall weiter berichten und fotos von dem vliesverbrauch machen ( auch wenn es vieleicht nicht soo detaliert ist ).
aber so für mich kann ich wohl sagen das ich mit dem vlies sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## svendunja (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo

@matirim

peter ich muss dir rech geben wenn ihr 60 rollen verschickt habt und nur jeder 10 sich meldet ich schon schade  .zu denn test kann ich leider nichts beitragen da ich ja bei der letzten bestellung nicht bei war . es wäre aber schon schade wenn man es so aufgeben würde da es ja auch die ganzen fleissigen tester und mitglieder trefen würde die sich echt mühe geben mit dem neuen vliess . ich denke mal es werde sich aber noch einige melden wo vieleicht beruflich oder privat keine zeit vorhanden war den test durzuführen . ind diesem sinne los mädelsund jungs ran an die tasten.

mfg
sven


----------



## sante (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

so da ja wieder eine woche rum ist nun meine einschätzung von dem 40iger vlies.

der verbrauch war 24m in dieser woche.

 

der filterkuchen ist für mich nicht ganz so gut wie beim 60iger.
man sieht deutlich die abdrücke vom transportband.

 

nun hab ich auch ein weiteres problem.
das vlies schiebt sich auf einer seite unter die winkelschiene.(linke seite)

 

zur verdeutlichung mal ein etwas deutlicheres bild.


 

dies war beim 60iger vlies nicht der fall, ich nehme mal an es liegt daran weil ja das 40iger nun doch etwas dünner ist und es sich desshalb unter die schiene schiebt.
der spalt der da ja nun sein muß ist eigentlich auch kleiner als 1mm.
hat einer von euch ein tip wie ich den beseitigen kann ( mamovlieser ).


----------



## sante (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo 

hat keiner ein tip wie ich das vlies auf der schiene halten kann ?

oder ist es der falsche fred ?


----------



## svendunja (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat keiner ein tip wie ich das vlies auf der schiene halten kann ?
> 
> oder ist es der falsche fred ?



hi jens

vieleicht kann ich dir ja helfen. habe denn gleichen filter und auch mal ein ähnliches problem. bei mir lag es an denn löchern in der schiene die waren durch fadenalgen zu , daher konnte das wasser nicht mer das vlies an die schiene drücken. ich habe die löcher wieder frei gemacht vlies ordentlich in seinen lauf gepackt und seid dem funzt es wieder.

mfg
sven


----------



## maritim (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> dies war beim 60iger vlies nicht der fall, ich nehme mal an es liegt daran weil ja das 40iger nun doch etwas dünner ist und es sich desshalb unter die schiene schiebt.
> der spalt der da ja nun sein muß ist eigentlich auch kleiner als 1mm.
> hat einer von euch ein tip wie ich den beseitigen kann ( mamovlieser ).



hallo jens

das hat nichts mit der grammzahl vom vlies zu tun.

Fehlerquellen:

der vliesfilter steht nicht zu 100% in der wage steht.
das auflagegitter über dem förderband ist zu stramm drauf.
das auflagegitter über förderband fehlt. 
oder die löcher sind zu wie es sven schon beschrieben hat.


----------



## Karl der Koi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

tut mir leid, da muß ich ein klares Veto einlegen, wenn sich das Vlies unter die Schiene schiebt, ist es nicht das richtige Vlies.

Dann ist es zu untergrammig. Das ist Fackt und darann kann nicht gerüttelt werden.

V-Vlieser , wozu ja der Mamo gehört, laufen mit Vliesen ab 60gramm erst am Bessten.
Darunter ist alles nur ein Kompromiß.

60gramm ist gut. Dahöher noch besser. 

Ich fahre Black Devil , das ist ein 80 eigendlich ein 90gramm Vließ. Einfach nur top.
Desweiteren fahre ich White Angel, ist ein 50gramm eigendlich ein 60gramm Vließ , ist auch top . Fahre es immer im Wechsel. Keinerlei Probleme und das bei Verbräuchen von 1,80m bis 2,5m am Tag.

Vliese wenigerer Grammzahl haben alle im Test versagt. Zumindest bei mir. Für andere kann ich nicht sprechen.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Karl der Koi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hab noch was vergessen. Man kann es auch gut an den Pünktchen sehen. Ich meine sein Gittermuster vom Band. Gutes Sichtbeispiel, das hier das Vließ nicht optimal ist.

Grüßle


----------



## sante (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

ich hatte erst heute wieder gelegenheit ins internet zu kommen (bin ja wieder unterwegs).
ich danke euch erstmal für eure tips, wenn ich, vieleicht am mittwoch, wieder zu hause bin werd ich mal nach den löchern schauen. da werde ich berichten.
der filter steht 1a in wage, nur habe ich leider noch kein auflageband bekommen.


----------



## svendunja (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hi karl der koi

bei mir läuft auch das 40er im mamo und es gibt keine probleme mit gittermuster das vlies ist komplett grün . zu dem verrutschen glaube ich nicht das es an der stärke liegt bei mir funzt es ja auch ohne probleme ausser als fadenalgen die löcher verstopft hatten .

mfg
sven


----------



## thomas2 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat keiner ein tip wie ich das vlies auf der schiene halten kann ?
> 
> oder ist es der falsche fred ?




Hallo,

ich habe auch einen Selbstbau- Vlieser. Aber ich habe die Schiene viel enger als 0,5 mm.
Bei mir läuft das perfekt. Daher Langloch feilen und runter rmit der Schiene 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thomas2 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hatte erst heute wieder gelegenheit ins internet zu kommen (bin ja wieder unterwegs).
> ich danke euch erstmal für eure tips, wenn ich, vieleicht am mittwoch, wieder zu hause bin werd ich mal nach den löchern schauen. da werde ich berichten.
> der filter steht 1a in wage, nur habe ich leider noch kein auflageband bekommen.



Hallo,

auch das habe ich dank Info von Peter (Maritim) gelöst.
Ich habe bei Andrè das Original von Smartpond bestellt. Wenn Du Interesse hast
hier die mail- info@teichbau-koi.de

Das Gitter bekomme ich heute Abend und zum WE wird es eingebaut. Werde dann berichten,
wie sich der Verbrauch ändert.
Heute Morgen habe ich eine neue Rolle 40- iger gewechselt. Pro Tag derzeit gift grüner Verbrauch 12 Meter.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## svendunja (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



thomas2 schrieb:


> . Pro Tag derzeit gift grüner Verbrauch 12 Meter.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



hi thomas

 was hast du für ein vlieser und wieviel wasser schickst du da durch das find ich schon echt viel 12 m 

mfg
sven


----------



## thomas2 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Sven,

der Vilter ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie der Mamo Vlieser. Der Urvater so zusagen. Zwei Red Devil 1 - eine mit 12,5- und eine mit 14 m³ gehen in den Vlieser.

Mit Verlust schätze ich ca. 20-22 m³. Ich weis, dass es zu viel ist, aber ich auch noch Sand, der durch die Bodenabläufe angesaugt wird. Der war ursprünglich mal in einer Art Sandkiste plaziert. Aber die Jungs wühlen in einer Woche komplette 15 cm Stärke durch. Und die beiden Ultrasieve bringen nicht alles raus.

Eigentlich sollte noch ein kleiner Wasserfall einiges mit 300 micron gefiltertes Wasser direkt wieder in den Teich zurück bringen, aber da wir in zwei Monaten ausziehen und ich nicht weis, ob der Teich übernommen wird, ruhen alle Baustellen.

Und derzeit füttere ich auch viel, so das der Verbrauch schon heftig ansteigt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## VolkerN (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage brennt mir -wenn ich die Tests lese- und die Bilder sehe doch immer mehr unter den Naegeln 

Wie messt ihr den Verbrauch pro Tag oder ueber einen bestimmten Zeitraum ? 

Dadurch das ich mich in die Uebersicht mit dem Vliesverbrauch eintrage hab ich zwar die Daten basierend auf jeweils einer Rolle ...aber wenn ich -gerade nach einem Vlieswechsel- den konkreten Tagesverbrauch ermitteln moechte stehe ich auf dem Schlauch ...aeh ...auf dem Vlies ...wie auch immer.  

Es gaebe natuerlich die Moeglichkeit das verbrauchte Vlies manuell abzuschneiden ...abzurollen und im Garten auszulegen ...aaaaber ...die Methode ist schon ein bissl aufwendig, oder ?


----------



## sante (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Volker

mit dem auslegen hab ich bissher immer so gemacht.

bin aber noch auf der suche nache so einem messrad was ich oben auf die welle draufschrauben kann.

ich glaub ich hatte auch schon mal was gelesen davon, aber wie ist es im alter, schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## sante (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo 

da bin ich schon wieder und nerv euch bischen. 

heute bin ich mal wieder nach hause gekommen und hab mich gleich mit dem mamo beschäftigt.

um die ursache festzustellen warum das vlies unter der schiene verschwindet.

also erstmal schiene musste ab und hier das ergebnis.

so ist auch schmutz hinter die schiene gelaufen.

 

und hier mal die schiene von vorn, also ein rechter winkel ist das glaube nicht.

 

so war das ergebnis nach der kleinen umbauaktion. 


 

ich hab mir einfach ein paar plastik streifen (reste vom biobehälterbau) geschnitten und im oberen teil hinter die schiene geklebt. danach die schrauben wieder fest ziehen und fertig.
 

mal sehen obs hilft aber ich denk mal schon.


----------



## sante (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo

also die kleine nachbesserung hat geholfen, daß vlies bleibt jetzt auf der schiene liegen.


----------



## svendunja (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



sante schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also die kleine nachbesserung hat geholfen, daß vlies bleibt jetzt auf der schiene liegen.




hi sante

na siehste es geht doch wenn man will  hat es sich auf den verbrauch des vlies ausgewirkt?


mfg
sven


----------



## sante (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Sven

ich glaub(hab nicht nachgemessen) etwas schon, ist bischen mehr geworden.

nun bin ich am überlegen ob es sich lohnt so ein auflageband zu montieren.


----------



## Rayman (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

hab jetzt eine Rolle des neuen Vlies durch und bin positiv  gestimmt.

Würde sagen der Verbrau ist leicht zurückgegangen, hab zwar nicht nachgemessen aber der Wechselintervall war länger.

Das Vlies saugt sich auch nicht so voll, es ist wesentlich trockener beim abschneiden.

Also ich würde es gerne weiterverwenden.

Gruß


----------



## maritim (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

*Vlies-Sammelbestellung für August*


Ein Hallo an alle aus der Einkaufsgemeinschaft;

für die zweite und und letzte Sammelbestellung für das Jahr 2011 benötigen wir *bis zum 10.07.2011 Eure verbindliche Vliesbestellung.*Liefertermin ist die erste Augustwoche.


Kopiert Euch bitte den unten aufgeführten Text, ergänzt diesen und sendet mir das *komplett ausgefüllte* Formular als pn zu.

Verbindliche Bestellung.
Vlies nv 40, 100% Polyester vernadelt 

Vliesbreite(0,5 m, 075 m, 1,15 m):
Vlieslänge (100 m , 200 m):
Anzahl der Rollen:

Lieferadresse:

Vorname:
Nachname:
Straße:
PLZ:
Ort:

Telefonnummer:
e-Mailadresse:

*Wichtiger Hinweis:*
*Sollte Euch vor der Auslieferung in der ersten Augustwoche das Vlies ausgehen, dann meldet Euch bitte bei uns! Wir helfen euch dann untereinander zur Überbrückung mit einer oder zwei Vliesrollen aus*.


----------



## svendunja (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> *Vlies-Sammelbestellung für August*
> 
> 
> Ein Hallo an alle aus der Einkaufsgemeinschaft;
> ...



hi peter

irgendwie stimmt da was nicht mit dem datum oder 

mfg
sven


----------



## maritim (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



svendunja schrieb:


> hi peter
> 
> irgendwie stimmt da was nicht mit dem datum oder
> 
> ...



danke sven 

das richtige datum ist: 10.07.2011


----------



## svendunja (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> danke sven
> 
> das richtige datum ist: 10.07.2011



dafür bin ich doch da 

frage wie breit ist eine 200er rolle? 

mfg
sven


----------



## maritim (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



svendunja schrieb:


> frage wie breit ist eine 200er rolle?
> 
> mfg
> sven



vliesbreite kanst du bestimmen! von 0,10 meter bis 6,0 meter ist alles möglich
vlieslänge kannst du auch bestimmen! von 20 meter bis 600 meter möglich.


----------



## svendunja (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*



maritim schrieb:


> vliesbreite kanst du bestimmen! von 0,10 meter bis 6,0 meter ist alles möglich
> vlieslänge kannst du auch bestimmen! von 20 meter bis 600 meter möglich.



da hab ich mich vieleicht nicht richtig ausgedruckt was ich meine ist der durchmesser damit sie auch in den mamo passt.

mfg
sven


----------



## gardenwiesel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo zusammen würd ich auch gern wissen,auch der versand wäre inter.  gruß alex


----------



## gardenwiesel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Ach noch etwas zum nv 60  Vlies,ich meine die Wasserqualität hat sich nochmals verbessert.Ich find die kleinen Schwebeteilchen die man sieht beim genauen schauen waren weg!! Also wenn der Preis stimmt dann hat es Zukunft meine ich.


----------



## VolkerN (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor der letzten Lieferung Ende Juli noch eine letzte Rolle "EVO Cleartex 500" verwendet ...das Wasser war im Prinzip okay, aaaaber 

...seit letzten Samstag ist wieder das nv40-Vlies im Einsatz. Ich bin voll begeistert ueber die sichtbar bessere Reinigungsleistung. 

Bei der Gelegenheit ...gibt es eigentlich neue Erkenntnisse zu dem nv60-Vlies ? Es wurde ja zum Testen ausgeliefert (da war ich noch nicht in der Einkaufsgemeinschaft dabei). 

@Peter
...ist langfristig angedacht auf das nv60 umzusteigen ?

An dieser Stelle nochmals ein dickes Dankeschoen fuer deinen Aufwand was Beschaffung und Verteilung vom Vlies angeht.


----------



## twmemphis (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Leute,

also ich weiß nicht, ob das für Eure zwecke geeignet ist, aber ich verwende nun schon eine Weile lang in meinem Poolroboter (ich habe einen Natur-Pool) selbst zugeschnittenes PP-Nadelfilz mit 1µm Feinheit.
Es gibt natürlich auch 5, 10, 25, 50 oder 100µm Feinheiten.

Das Material ist nur 2mm dick und mit Hochdruck gepresst. Das Schöne ist, daß man es in der Waschmaschine auswaschen kann, was bei den meisten Vliesen aufgrund der Dicke (Dreck setzt sich fest) nicht geht. Und die Feinheit kann man bei den meisten Vliesen auch nicht so genau auswählen.

Ursprünglich kam ich auf das Zeug, als ich Filtersäcke für den Teichsauger gesucht habe, bei denen nicht der ganze Feindreck gerade so durch geht. Meist sind das ja feinmaschige "Netze", ich suchte etwas wo das Wasser klar und rein wieder den Sack verlässt, damit ich den Auslaß vom Sauger wieder zurück laufen lassen kann.

Gefunden habe ich am Ende "Beutelfilter" für die Industrie. Die werden eigentlich für Saft und Ölfilterung benutzt, aber mit 82x18cm waren die von der Größe her perfekt. Also habe ich mal in 25µm und 50µm welche bestellt. Das klappte super, vor allem dehnt sich das Material nicht und reißt auch nicht.
Als nächstes bestellte ich 1µm, 5µm und 10µm und war ganz verwundert, daß noch immer keine Verstopfungen sichtbar waren (hängt natürlich von der Schmutzmenge ab).
Dann habe ich so einen Beutel zerschnitten in ein Format, was in meinen Pool-Roboter passt. Wahnsinn, mein Roboter macht nun eine 1µm Filterung!

Tja und dann rief ich mal direkt beim Hersteller an und fragte ob er auch Rollenware, fertige Zuschnitte, etc anbieten könnte. Alles kein Problem und sogar noch billiger.

Die fertigen Beutel können unter dem Ebay-Suchbegriff   Filterbeutel Pflanzenöl Größe 2   gefunden werden. Der Anbieter ist CleverFilter und ich habe schon einige Gespräche geführt. Die fanden das total interessant, daß man deren Industrie-Filtermittel auch für Teiche einsetzen kann. Günstig sind die übrigens auch noch!!!

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## maritim (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Leider müssen wir mitteilen, dass wir unsere private Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft auflösen müssen.

Um irgendwelchen Gerüchten vorzubeugen. Es gab keinerlei Streit oder Stress in der Einkaufsgemeinschaft.

Unser Lieferant hat uns vor einer Woche mitgeteilt, dass er auf Grund der gestiegenen Rohstoffpreise seine Mindestabnahmemenge erhöhen muss. Es wäre zwar kein Problem gewesen diese Abnahmemenge zu erreichen da es noch eine Menge von Vliesfilterfreunden gab die auf unserer Warteliste standen, aber wie bekannt, wird in unserer Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft alles ehrenamtlich in der Freizeit abgewickelt.Es wäre für uns vom Arbeits- und Logistikaufwand einfach nicht mehr zu stemmen, wenn wir unsere Mitgliederzahl um 30% erhöhen würden, um die Mindestabnahmemenge zu erreichen.

Wir bedanken uns bei allen Mitgliedern der Einkaufsgemeinschaft. 

Unser Dank gilt besonders den aktiven Mitgliedern, die unermüdlich für einen reibungslosen Ablauf gesorgt haben. Der Dank geht aber auch an die inaktiven Mitglieder, die uns ihr Vertrauen geschenkt haben und damit die Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft ins Leben gerufen wurde.
Die Arbeit hat uns riesigen Spaß gemacht und uns allen viele neue Freundschaften gebracht. Somit gibt es für uns alle ein tränendes und ein lachendes Auge.

Gruß Peter


----------



## fbschroeder (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,
das ist sehr schade. Die Lieferungen waren immer top.

Dann bleibt auch mir nur, mich bei Dir und Deinen Mitstreitern ganz herzlich zu bedanken. Klasse Arbeit, die Ihr da gemacht habt.


Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## sante (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

oh das ist wirklich sehr schade. 

Aber ich möchte mich ebenfalls wie Schroedi, bei euch für die wirklich tolle Arbeit bedanken. Das war wirklich eine Top Leistung die Ihr da geleistet habt.


----------



## VolkerN (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

ich moecht mich anschliessen. Vielen Dank fuer deinen / euren Einsatz ...ihr habt mit viel persoenlichem Einsatz die Einkaufsgemeinschaft mit Leben gefuellt. 

Das Vlies ist (was die Qualitaet angeht) ausserordentlich gut. Ich wuerde es -wenn moeglich- auch kuenftig gern weiter einsetzen. Besteht die Moeglichkeit es ueber den "normalen" Handel zu beziehen ?


----------



## sante (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

Der Frage von Volker würde ich mich auch anschließen.
Ist das Vlies auch für Otto normal irgendwo zu beziehen ??
Über eine Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,
das ist sehr schade. 
Wo ich gerade mit dem VF anfangen wollte.


----------



## thomas2 (1. März 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir meinen Dank an Dich und das Team für diesen klasse Service.
Wie geschrieben, haben wir ein Haus gekauft und ich habe meine ganze Technik
am alten Teich gelassen. War froh, dass ich ihn nicht zuschütten mußte.

Wenn jemand noch Interesse hat, kann er noch ich glaube 6 Rollen NV40 haben.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Rayman (2. März 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

das ist sehr schade, aber sehr gut nach zu voll ziehen. Hab ich vollstes Verständniss dafür.

Meien Hezlichen Dank für die immer püncktliche Lieferung und euren Einsatz

VG
Alex


----------



## gardenwiesel (5. März 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

hallo,dank an alle die viel arbeit reingesteckt haben.sehr schade!!! und wo bekommen wir jetzt wieder günstiges und auch qualitv gutes vlies her oder hat jemand noch.gruss alex


----------



## khs (5. März 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Peter,

auch ich möchte Dir hier ausdrücklich danken. Schade nur, daß Du den sicher vielen Anfragen wo man das Vlies auch weiter beziehen könnte nicht beantwortest. Vielleicht bis Du ja in Urlaub, aber sicher werden wir von Dir doch eine Antwort bekommen?

Beste Grüße

Karl-Heinz


----------



## maritim (5. März 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

ein hallo an alle,

auch für mich kam alles überraschend:shock und darum habe ich auch noch keine antwort parat.
ich bin bemüht eine quelle für euch ausfindig zu machen, wo ihr das vlies beziehen könnt.
das problem ist, dass es vorwiegend in der lebensmittelindustrie verwendet wird.
warte noch auf eine rückantwort vom vlies-lieferanten, ob er mir einen einzelhändler sagen kann, der das vlies vertreibt.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo,

ich habe die schlechte Nachricht gerade erst gefunden 

Ich kann mich auch nur bei allen bedanken für ihren Einsatz ! 

Der Vlieser lief nach etwas Anpassung mit diesem Vlies optimal, jetzt fange ich erstmal
wieder bei 0 an zu testen welches Vlies eine gute Leistung für einen angemessenen Preis bietet.

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Axel,

ist es nicht möglich das verschmutzte Vlies zu waschen.

Ich habe es mit anderen groben lockeren Filtervlies mit sehr guten Ergebnissen hinbekommen.

Ich kenne jetzt nicht dein Vlies, ob es klappt und  es nach der Reinigung in Fom bleibt um es wieder ordentlich auf Rolle zu bringen, keine Ahnung.

Vorgehendsweise:
Vlies in einenen mit Wasser gefüllten eckigen Mörtelkübel einweichen.
Zum reinigen den Vliesanfang an beiden Seiten kurz über der Wasseroberfläche fassen und den verschmutzten Vlies unter Wasser immer sachte hin und her schwenken.

Ob es klappt, sieht man schon auf den ersten Meter und ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, 
wieder keine Ahnung. 

Versuch macht Klug.


.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hallo Werner,

kannst du vergessen 

Mir waren bei Versuchen mal 40m durchgelaufen, diese waren nur nass.

Ich habe dann versucht diese wieder aufzurollen, nach 20m habe ich aufgegeben.

1. Das nasse Vlies ist dermassen schwer.
2. Die 20m waren aufgerollt schon fast so die wie eine halbe neue 100m Rolle.
3. Das "benutzte" Vlies ist ca 3-5mm schmaler geworden.
4. der Verbrauch des nassen Vlieses war um 40% höher.

Ich wüsste auch nicht wo ich 100m Vlies zum trocknen aufhängen kann damit es später nicht schimmelt.
Auch ist das saubere aufrollen eine heiden arbeit, ich denke mal so +/- 1cm Seitenversatz waren schon gut.

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: austauschfred  vliesfilter/ vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.*

Hi Axel,

ich sehe, es ist nicht möglich. 

bei dem Vlieser kommt es ja auf mm an. 


.


----------

